# Cuantos Gb de disco duro soporta la placa PCCHIPS M825 V7 2A?



## fichi (Dic 29, 2009)

Ahi les adjunto el manual, para que por favor me enseñen en que parte del manual esta ese dato. Muchas gracias.
Sldos


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

No dice pero te dan una buena pista... soporta HDD uDMA ATA 133. Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 30, 2009)

Las computadoras extremadamente viejas soportaban 128Gb, despues la especificacion ATA cambio y ahora soporta 128 petabytes... asi que en teoria debes tener suficiente espacio para almacenar datos... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Drive_Electronics#Drive_size_limitations


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 4, 2010)

De acuerdo.... pero viendo el PDF posteado, no aparecen puertos SATA!!.... sino puertos ATA paralelo. En ese caso, creo que no puede aprovechar la enorme capacidad de almacenamiento de los discos duros serie (SATA). 

Fichi: si puedes abrir el Setup de la motherboard, alli puedes encontrar que tamaño de discos puedes instalarle. Salu2.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 4, 2010)

Tambien si tienes el manual que te vino con la caja de la mother, tiene las especificaciones de todo.


Saludos! y suerte


----------

